# knee problems?



## theneuhauser (Nov 10, 2002)

here's a good site with information, links and a forum

knee guru


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks for that link theneuhauser.  It's a lot of great information.

Being one with some very rusty knees I'm delited to see this site.

Dot 
:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *here's a good site with information, links and a forum
> 
> knee guru *



Thanks for the link, it's very informative and helpful.  I just wish that I didn't need sites like this, but my friggin' knee is killin' me...


----------

